
Facebook Employees Asked If They Should Try to Stop a Donald Trump Presidency - uptown
http://gizmodo.com/facebook-employees-asked-mark-zuckerberg-if-they-should-1771012990
======
meira
What they mean with "Brazil Fiasco" as a scale challenge to Facebook? We,
Brazilians, would be more safe with an explanation about this and how Facebook
has invested in escalation of fascism in Brazil.

------
jmspring
Companies can take sides, but one complicit in trying to steer public opinion
that has been called out in studies for already manipulating sentiment....it
opens them up to a significant amount of likely deserved backlash if things go
south.

The bigger risk here is the number of people on FB, who usually don't vote,
geared towards (or away from) a choice they haven't actually thought about.

------
powera
“I’m inclined to say Facebook has the same responsibility of any legacy media
company” - except most every newspaper in the country endorses candidates for
President.

------
actionwords
daily reminder that h1b depresses wages and is the only reason SV pretends to
support wide scale immigration.

